# Knicks Sign Jared Jeffries To Offer Sheet



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The New York Knicks signed restricted free agent guard/forward Jared Jeffries to an offer sheet this afternoon, according to NBA sources.
> 
> The Washington Wizards will have seven days to decide whether to match the offer. Team owner Abe Pollin, president of basketball operations Ernie Grunfeld and coach Eddie Jordan have all indicated a desire to retain Jeffries.
> 
> ...


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/07/28/AR2006072801323.html

It's not a game! :biggrin:


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Where the hell did the Knicks get cap for this from?
N who's gonna get traded?

Balkman, Richardson, Jeffries, Rose, Crawford, Francis..
That's a lot of players who can play the 2 or 3. N most of those should be getting 20-30 minutes!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

different_13 said:


> Where the hell did the Knicks get cap for this from?
> N who's gonna get traded?
> 
> Balkman, Richardson, Jeffries, Rose, Crawford, Francis..
> That's a lot of players who can play the 2 or 3. N most of those should be getting 20-30 minutes!


Cap? They just used their mid-level exception it's up to the Wizards to match it.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I guarantee the Wiz match, but this would be a great pick up. Jeffries can play the 3 & 4 and he's all hustle. Goodbye QRich if we sign Jeffries.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

different_13 said:


> Where the hell did the Knicks get cap for this from?
> N who's gonna get traded?
> 
> Balkman, Richardson, Jeffries, Rose, Crawford, Francis..
> That's a lot of players who can play the 2 or 3. N most of those should be getting 20-30 minutes!


Crawford and Francis can play the 3?


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

I like I like.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Crawford and Francis can play the 3?


He said they could play the *2* or 3.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I guarantee the Wiz match, but this would be a great pick up. Jeffries can play the 3 & 4 and he's all hustle. Goodbye QRich if we sign Jeffries


I would love to pick up Jeffries and get rid of Q. I would Mr.tomas if he did that.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> I would love to pick up Jeffries and get rid of Q. I would Mr.tomas if he did that.



I would like to have both, but i agree with you if the Knicks only get one i prefer it be Jefferies.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

From the NY Times

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/07/29/sports/basketball/29knicks.html?_r=1&oref=slogin



> Jeffries is determined to leave the Wizards, according to his agent, Andy Miller.
> 
> “Our expectation would be that they’d understand Jared has made a decision to move on and would like to do so,” Miller said last night. “We recognize they have a right to match. But hopefully, they take into consideration some of the human factors of it. In Jared’s mind, he’d be better suited playing in New York and playing for the Knicks.”





> Thomas expressed interest in Jeffries when free agency opened July 1, but negotiations did not get under way until early this week, once Jeffries decided to leave the Wizards.











Jared Jeffries 
Position: F
Born: Nov 25, 1981
Height: 6-11 / 2,11
Weight: 240 lbs. / 108,9 kg.
College : Indiana

===========================================================================

Knicks have offered 5 years 30 million, and the Wizards are offerring 6 years and 33 million.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah, the 2 OR 3. I didn't think twas necesarry to mention the 4, what with Frye n Lee.
Jeffries can play some 2. Well, he can guard the bigger two's.

Ah, I thought NY being NY, the MLE would already have been used (like maybe Q was signed to it for 3 years or something).
Well at least they're bringing in a good player, this should definitely help Isiah. Very pistonesque player, Jeffries.

But playing time...

C Curry / James
PF Frye / Lee / Sweetney / Rose
SF Rose / Jeffries / Balkman
SG Crawford / Q / Collins
PG Marbury / Francis / Robinson

A coupla people clearly need to go.
The perfect solution would be trading Francis and Malik Rose for a large expiring contract and a 1st rounder in 2007.
You wouldn't get equal value for Francis talent wise, but you'd clear some cap for the future and get a young player to add, who might be able to help at the center position in the 2008 season or so.
Curry's gonna be kept. Noone wants Jerome James.
Frye and Lee are gonna be kept unless a great deal comes along.
Sweetney and Rose can go.
Jalen Rose is expiring, his contract could be dealt with Francis (or any large contract) to make the deal more enticing to other teams.
Jeffries stays, if he comes here.
Balkman stays.
Crawford should stay, Q... depends how he performs. Collins stays.
Marbury.. I don't think anyone wants him. Francis should be traded (simply because he's more tradeable than Marbury).
Robinson'll probably stay.

Question is, will Isiah trade any of Francis, Q etc this season? Or is he gonna wait till next year?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I think we will have to make some moves if the Wizards allow Jeffries to walk. I don't know how you guys feel about getting rid of some guys (Quentin, Francis, Rose..etc) just for draft picks. We don't really need to add expensive players so just getting a couple of picks will satisfy me. I have a feeling Q will be gone faster than Francis because of the Steph relationship. Q was basically Larry Brown's boy, so I'm sure he wouldn't feel good coming into training camp with so many guys who can play his position and digging into his minutes.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Different....*

The fact that you apparently don't realize that Sweetney was traded for Curry diminishes your credibility. Don't look for Jalen to be any significant part of the team.....he has an expiring contract and THAT is where his value lies.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

different_13 said:


> But playing time...
> 
> C Curry / James
> PF Frye / Lee / *Sweetney* / Rose
> ...


Dude, you've mentioned Sweetney's name in several threads, you do realize that he's not with the Knicks anymore right?


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

..seriously?

I mean Maurice Taylor of course...
..weird.

****, you mean i gotta go check other threads?


What credibility? It's just my ideas, not claiming inside information or anything.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i think the wizards will let jeffries go , its more money and JJ is now disgruntled, plus it puts them very close to the luxury tax and they haven't signed their draft pick yet and have a replacement ready in stevenson.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

who will start at sf then. q or jeffries. what will we do with q if jeffries starts. we still have balkman and rose on the bench at sf.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

The Knick officially have the best scrimmage in the league !!! That game would be better than the real games, they should charge for them. 

You have two teams better than the Bobcats!!! Now can that add up to wins...who knows. It Isiah trades Jalen's contract for another overpaid player, you guys are really sunk !!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Jalen is the most likely one to go IMO. 

If it goes through its a good signing cause hes a defensive minded player.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! he can be very useful and is young... this is a great move.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Isiah Thomas and Jared Jeffries are doing everything in their power to convince the Washington Wizards not to match the five-year, $30 million offer sheet Jeffries signed with the Knicks on Friday.There also are several clauses in the contract that may prohibit the Wizards from matching the offer. It is believed that Jeffries' deal calls for him to receive 80% of his annual salary before the season. Also, it is likely that Jeffries' contract includes a trade kicker or bonus in the event that he is dealt within five years.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/439140p-369988c.html


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

trade Richardson & rose eithier one to start off with for a better quality starting SF caliber player.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

rumor is that if we land jeffries and the wiz dont match that we are going to trade q, malik, mo and jalen.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

we need to start trading some of these expiring deals with other players for draft picks....forgot other high paid players


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yup.
Likely combinations would be Rose and Francis for some overpaid crappy player who's expiring, and a 1st.

If Chris Webber was expiring this year i'd say that would be a decent deal, but I don't think he is..
(obviously you'd have to throw in Malik Rose or Maurice Taylor so they'd have A power forward, and take maybe Kevin Ollie in return).

Shame Charlotte's GM isn't stupid, Jalen Rose for a first would be ace for the Knicks. Maybe chuck in a piece they can actually use, like Quentin Richardson (I think he could do well there, they need a decent backup swingman).

Not that it would ever happen, but what do you think of:

Jalen Rose, Quentin Richardson and Mardy Collins
for
Charlotte 2007 1st rounder and (a resigned) Melvin Ely 

Charlotte gets to make up the minimum cap this year, but still leaves lots of space for the future.
They also get their 3rd swingman behind Wallace and Morrison, as well as a young combi-guard for when Brevin Knight retires.

New York gets a top 10 1st rounder in a strong draft (as well as Chicago's mid twenties pick), and a good frontcourt player to backup Curry and Frye.


Taylor's expiring isn't he?
Maurice Taylor, Steve Francis and a 2nd rounder
for
Theo Ratliff, Tony Allen and a 1st rounder.

The Knicks take Ratliff's bad contract, but his shotblocking's still decent. They also get a strong defensive combi-guard, and a 1st rounder.
Other options would be for
Earl Boykins, Ruben Patterson and a 1st? (NY might have to add another 2nd, or another player)
or
Etan Thomas, Antonio Daniels and a 1st rounder.


----------

